# Crashed into in Calais



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We'd filled up with fuel at the Carrefour in Cite Europe and were heading back to the Tunnel, round the roundabout and heading for the second exit when a French driver decided that he wanted to get off the roundabout and go to Calais, regardless of the fact that he was on the inside of the roundabout and so he simply turned his steering wheel and drove straight into our camper! Got quite a shock when he appeared out of nowhere and crashed into us! The VW probably stood up better to the shock than we did so we could drive home.
We exchanged details etc. and our insurance company have sent some-one out to assess at the damage.
But what a nuisance and what a waste of time ... 
Lala


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Look on the bright side, it does seem that you were on your way home, which is better than it happening on the way out.

I broke a bone in my wrist in France a few weeks ago. It happened right at the end of a four-week holiday so I was, in one respect, very grateful as it could have happened at the beginning.

Keep us informed please of how the insurance claim progresses, I for one am keen to know how you get on.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I believe that manoeuvre is correct under French driving rules.
A very good reason to read French highway code , if you are on the outside you must give way to traffic on the inside who want to turn off.

EDIT but now the wife cant find the web page with the drivle on :roll:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

What a shame. Still, you are all OK so that's something to be thankful for.
Good luck with the claim - let us know how you get on.


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your trouble.

On a lighter note, I read the thread title as "Crashed into Calais" & I thought a ferry had literally crashed into Calais


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> if you are on the outside you must give way to traffic on the inside who want to turn off.


We were in the right hand lane. We couldn't have given way to him as we didn't see him until he hit us! He simply turned his wheel and drove into the side of our vehicle. We know the French have some unusual road rules (priorite a droite for example) but I cannot see how changing lanes to get to an exit and thereby crashing into another vehicle would be sanctioned. Actually we don't know that he wanted to get off at that exit, that just seems the most obvious reason for his abrupt change of lane.
Thanks to those who have offered sympathy - we shall keep you updated as to the insurance claim,
Dealgan, I have just laughed out loud at your post - keep them coming!
Lala


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

merde!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Wazzerk was probably making a protest.
Glad you are all ok.

Cheers

Dav ep


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> I believe that manoeuvre is correct under French driving rules.
> A very good reason to read French highway code , if you are on the outside you must give way to traffic on the inside who want to turn off.
> 
> EDIT but now the wife cant find the web page with the drivle on :roll:


Isn't it "Priorité à Idiote à Droite" or something?

Anyway I didn't think the French ever used the "inside" of a roundabout, they all seem to go round them as far out as possible, they seem to have some sort of phobia about getting too close to the bit in the middle.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Stanner said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that manoeuvre is correct under French driving rules.
> ...


The whole french protocol is a free for all and horeeeble, there are so many problems. The biggest failure is the French and their failure OFTEN to indicate leaving a roundabout and that is illegal and a good argument if you're an unfortunate victim 
I try to take up both lanes and that confuses them :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi sorry to hear this, keep us updated..........glad that you are ok though.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



 Techno100 said:


> ... if you are on the outside you must give way to traffic on the inside who want to turn off.


Nope. The rule is: If you are changing lanes, then you have to watch out for other vehicles already on the lane you want to change to. No matter whether it is on a straight road or a roundabout.

And the French driver has changed lanes.

_Priorité à droite _has nothing to do with it, this rule applies only to crossings and junctions not regulated by traffic lights or signs. It is however a very important rule in all right-side driving countries, not only France.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Totally agree. We definately found a website that contradicted this tho but perhaps it was a pi** take :roll: Most frogs go right around the outside even 360 degrees 8O


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Lala, glad your OK and as always could have been worse.

Hope you took lots of pictures. I always carry a compact digital camera in a belt pouch from dawn to dusk. Partly for just such altercations and partly for any items of interest.

One picture can say a thousand words.!!! Especially as later the other party can change their statement. Although if you both signed the accident report it's very difficult to change this later.

Ray.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone. We did take photos, having read a previous thread on this site which strongly recommended having a camera to hand. We also filled in the European accident report, as did the Frenchman. We filled it in as on a roundabout and travelling in a parallel lane and he filled it in as on a roundabout and changing lanes.
However so far the contact with the insurance company has been only by telephone, and a visit from the body repair company. They haven't expressed any interest in seeing the accident report form. We will ask them to claim our excess from the other driver's insurance so will probably need to send it to them with that claim. I'll let you know what happens,
Lala


----------

